# Seeking Hymer E690 or B754



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking for a LHD Hymer E690 late model or early model B754. Does anybody know of one? I've done the usual internet trawl but not found anything quite right yet.

Mike


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Peter Hambilton has a 2002 B754 listed under private sales.

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/priv71.html

(edit - sorry, just realised this is RHD)

If this is unsuitable, it might be worth leaving your 'wish list' with them, Edgehill Motorhomes in Mansfield Woodhouse (Paul or Lee Broadhurst) and Deepcar in Sheffield.

Philip


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi captmike

If you go to mobile.de there are 6 available from 25k~38.7k Euros

top right of site you can alter language to english 

click on motorhome picture you want integrated, hymer-eriba and model is e690

hope you find what you are looking for

ian


----------



## newhymer (Oct 24, 2008)

Have a look at this web site http://www.croninsmotorhomes.com/ There is a E690 there that might be of interest.(NB it is a left hand drive)


----------



## 91620 (May 1, 2005)

Hi did you find what you are looking for? We are about to advertise ours. It is a B754 2002 LHD version, immaculate condition, completely ready to go complete with tag axle, saloon aircon, 12v TV, sky box and sat dish, Honda Pantheon scooter (2003) mounted on a hydraulic platform on the back, 3m zodiac dinghy for good measure.69k Km. Haven't yet worked out a price.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Tidzapete, 
Thanks for your thought. In the end I bought a B694 because I had spent several months looking for a 754 without finding one with the right condition and price. Not my ideal but there you are. Just a slightly different set of compromises. 

Good luck with the sale.


Cheers, Mike


----------

